# Debating getting a pellet smoker



## Killa J (Apr 12, 2018)

I know this is the pellet smoker forum, so the answers may be a bit skewed.

I was really thinking about getting an electric smoker, but I’ve started leaning towards a pellet smoker the more I’ve read. I think what’s going to make the difference for me is how well pellet smokers work as a grill. If one could replace my smoker and grill, that would ultimately seal the deal.

I already have a charcoal kamado grill. While it works extremely well as a smoker and pretty good as a grill, I just don’t find myself using it as much as I’d like because of the extra hassle involved. And my wife won’t touch it at all because she’s intimidated by charcoal. My plan was to buy an electric smoker and a gas grill. If a pellet smoker will do a reasonable job as both of those, I think I’ll love it.

I’m looking at REC TEC, FireCraft, and Camp Chef Woodwind


----------



## Geebs (Apr 12, 2018)

I have the Camp Chef woodwind and since buying it I have not taken the cover off my gas grill. I use the Woodwind for everything, smoking, grilling, and baking. I decided to not go for the sear box. My woodwind during low temps would still get up to 500 and maintain that easily. I enjoy grilling burgers, dogs, brats, and steaks. It even gets hot enough to get a light sear marks. I will most likely be getting rid of my gas grill just to make room on my deck. If you enjoy grilling/smoking I would highly highly recommend the Woodwind, it has far exceeded my expectations and I find myself using it 3-4 if not 5 times a week.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 12, 2018)

I don't think a pellet grill will necessarily replace your gas or charcoal grill since it's basically a convection oven + smoke and all of the heat is indirect.

You can cook hot like you can in an oven but you won't really be searing in the same way that you can on a grill. There are models such as the Woodwind that has a small searbox (small propane grill) attached to the side. It's convenient and I love it but it's not going to replace my propane/charcoal grills entirely.

Both RecTec and Camp Chef have models that claim to be able to sear from underneath the food but I have not heard any raving reviews about them and I have not had the opportunity to try them out myself yet.


----------



## Geebs (Apr 12, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> I don't think a pellet grill will necessarily replace your gas or charcoal grill since it's basically a convection oven + smoke and all of the heat is indirect.
> 
> You can cook hot like you can in an oven but you won't really be searing in the same way that you can on a grill. There are models such as the Woodwind that has a small searbox (small propane grill) attached to the side. It's convenient and I love it but it's not going to replace my propane/charcoal grills entirely.
> 
> Both RecTec and Camp Chef have models that claim to be able to sear from underneath the food but I have not heard any raving reviews about them and I have not had the opportunity to try them out myself yet.



If it werent for Jeff I would have never discovered the Woodwind. I was reading on Camp Chefs website that they have a new Smokepro SG Pellet Grill, it allows you to use it just like their basic smoker with an indirect flame, but then for grilling you slide a control that opens the grates for a direct flame to get a wood fire grill aspect. I thought it looked interesting.


----------



## Killa J (Apr 12, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> I don't think a pellet grill will necessarily replace your gas or charcoal grill since it's basically a convection oven + smoke and all of the heat is indirect.
> 
> You can cook hot like you can in an oven but you won't really be searing in the same way that you can on a grill. There are models such as the Woodwind that has a small searbox (small propane grill) attached to the side. It's convenient and I love it but it's not going to replace my propane/charcoal grills entirely.
> 
> Both RecTec and Camp Chef have models that claim to be able to sear from underneath the food but I have not heard any raving reviews about them and I have not had the opportunity to try them out myself yet.



The sear box on the Woodwind seems like a neat idea, but I generally use a cast iron pan to really sear. If the Woodwind would get hot enough to grill stuff like pork chops and burgers, that’s good enough for me.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 12, 2018)

Geebs said:


> If it werent for Jeff I would have never discovered the Woodwind. I was reading on Camp Chefs website that they have a new Smokepro SG Pellet Grill, it allows you to use it just like their basic smoker with an indirect flame, but then for grilling you slide a control that opens the grates for a direct flame to get a wood fire grill aspect. I thought it looked interesting.



I have the SG as well but haven't had a chance to try out that feature.. sounds like some steaks are in my future:)


----------



## Geebs (Apr 12, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> I have the SG as well but haven't had a chance to try out that feature.. sounds like some steaks are in my future:)



I will be interested to see what you think of it. I like the idea behind it.


----------



## b-ez (Apr 12, 2018)

I just got a Rec Tec 700 Bull. It's a badass smoker, but you can't replace your grill completely. You can sear pretty decent with grill grates but mine goes up to about 550 tops. They do sell a model called the bullseye which is pretty sweet looking. It is a kettle that grills over open flames and can smoke. Check it out.


----------



## bregent (Apr 12, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> I don't think a pellet grill will necessarily replace your gas or charcoal grill since it's basically a convection oven + smoke and all of the heat is indirect.
> 
> You can cook hot like you can in an oven but you won't really be searing in the same way that you can on a grill. There are models such as the Woodwind that has a small searbox (small propane grill) attached to the side. It's convenient and I love it but it's not going to replace my propane/charcoal grills entirely.
> 
> Both RecTec and Camp Chef have models that claim to be able to sear from underneath the food but I have not heard any raving reviews about them and I have not had the opportunity to try them out myself yet.



There are plenty of pellet grills out there that have direct flame options and can sear as good as most gas grills. However, in many of those, the direct grill area is only a subsection of the total grill surface area. So if you need a large grilling surface, you might still need another type of grill. However, for a typical family of 4 or 5, most pellet grill direct flame options will work great.


----------



## Rectecin' (Apr 12, 2018)

I am brand new to the smoking world, and only entered it due to the ease of pellet grills. I purchased a Rec Tec rt 700. I did a huge smoke on it Sunday. One of the things I made was brats.  If you want to sear and get that good direct heat type char, you will need to purchase the grill grates. I pulled the brats off when they hit 160.  Turned the grill all the way to high. Let it heat to over 500 degrees (it got to 541 and was still climbing) when I put them back on. Perfect, I mean perfect sear marks. 

Tomorrow night I am smoking steaks.  I plan on smoking them for an hour, and then getting it as hot as it will get and throwing them in the flat side of the grill grates with singe clarified butter so it gets fill sear.  It won't look as pretty without the cross marks, but a full sear I think tastes better.  

I will post again once I have done it and maybe snap some  pictures if I remember.

For the sake of clarity, I kept my propane grill because I was worried about searing. I listed it for sale the morning after my first cook.


----------



## Geebs (Apr 12, 2018)

Killa J said:


> The sear box on the Woodwind seems like a neat idea, but I generally use a cast iron pan to really sear. If the Woodwind would get hot enough to grill stuff like pork chops and burgers, that’s good enough for me.



I wish I would have taken some pics of burgers I have done. I do them once a week on the Woodwind and do steaks about once a week as well. It certainly gets hot enough for my liking.


----------



## ross77 (Apr 12, 2018)

Since getting a RecTec 680 almost 2 years ago I haven't touched my gas grill.  I use the grill grates when I need to 'grill'. I plan on selling my gas grill this Spring.  

I do quite a bit of reverse seared steaks.  Smoke at 180 until an internal temp of 115.  Crank the RecTec to Full and sear until 130.  Nice smoke flavor and they cook evenly throughout.  

I've smoked tons of ribs, wings and briskets.  

Couple pictures of a revere sear steak and a smoked brisket flat.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 12, 2018)

Rectecin' said:


> I am brand new to the smoking world, and only entered it due to the ease of pellet grills. I purchased a Rec Tec rt 700. I did a huge smoke on it Sunday. One of the things I made was brats.  If you want to sear and get that good direct heat type char, you will need to purchase the grill grates. I pulled the brats off when they hit 160.  Turned the grill all the way to high. Let it heat to over 500 degrees (it got to 541 and was still climbing) when I put them back on. Perfect, I mean perfect sear marks.
> 
> Tomorrow night I am smoking steaks.  I plan on smoking them for an hour, and then getting it as hot as it will get and throwing them in the flat side of the grill grates with singe clarified butter so it gets fill sear.  It won't look as pretty without the cross marks, but a full sear I think tastes better.
> 
> ...



 Great information…  grill grates is  something I haven’t tried in the pellet grill  but it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Rectecin' (Apr 13, 2018)

TulsaJeff said:


> Great information…  grill grates is  something I haven’t tried in the pellet grill  but it makes a lot of sense.



I should have said "searing kit" I call them grill grates because they put grill marks on them. I am sorry for the confusion.  I just realized I was probably using the wrong terminology.

The searing grates are hard anodized aluminum, so they are nearly perfect hear radiators.  They absorb and radiate the heat so well they get hotter and give that good sear.  I like using the flat side of them for steaks because they fully sear. The ridged side gives the pretty marks, but I think the flat side tastes better.


----------



## Killa J (Apr 13, 2018)

Now I’m torn between the Woodwind and the SmokePro SG. Adding the sear box to the SG would put it at $50 more than the Woodwind, and I’d have to buy a cover. But it would likely be a better grill.


----------



## Geebs (Apr 13, 2018)

Go to Jeffs site www.smoking-meat.com and click on his review of the Woodwind. Follow the link to camp chef from there and you will get a free bag of pellets and the cover for free. I think if you order the SG through camp chef as well they throw in the cover, may just have to ask them.


----------



## Killa J (Apr 13, 2018)

Of course I’ve changed my mind again. I decided that the Woodwind and SG are too small. One time I was asked to cater a graduation party, so I want to have as big a smoke area as possible. So it’s either the Rec Tec RT-700 or the SmokePro SGX. Trying to decide if stainless and a better controller is worth the $250 difference.


----------



## ross77 (Apr 13, 2018)

Not sure what the warranty is on the Camp Chef but the RecTec is 6 years. Personally I’d go with the RecTec due to the warranty, controller and stainless. The RecTec also has a ceramic ignitor which is supposed to last for thousands of cycles. 

Customer service is also great. 

Admittedly I am biased but the 700 is a great unit for the price.


----------



## Geebs (Apr 13, 2018)

Killa J said:


> Of course I’ve changed my mind again. I decided that the Woodwind and SG are too small. One time I was asked to cater a graduation party, so I want to have as big a smoke area as possible. So it’s either the Rec Tec RT-700 or the SmokePro SGX. Trying to decide if stainless and a better controller is worth the $250 difference.



How much are you needing to cook?


----------



## Killa J (Apr 13, 2018)

The one time I smoked for a large group, I was asked for a brisket and pulled pork. I ended up doing 4 pork butts and they just had a little leftover. I had to smoke it separately on the Akorn. I vacuum packed them and used a sous vide cooker to heat it back up once it was time. Nobody knew the difference except me.

So basically, I’d like to be able to do that much in one go if I had to.


----------



## Killa J (Apr 14, 2018)

Ordered the RT-700. Now I just need to figure out where to hide a giant grill from my wife ;)


----------



## ross77 (Apr 14, 2018)

She’ll be mad at first but all the tasty food you’ll be cooking will change her mind.


----------



## Killa J (Apr 14, 2018)

The good thing is that she’ll most likely like the BBQ better off the pellet grill. She usually says my BBQ is too smoky for her.


----------



## ross77 (Apr 14, 2018)

Same here and after cooking on mine for almost 2 years I actually prefer the flavor from the pellet smoker now.  I tried a smoke tube and I thought the flavor was too bitter.  I'm good with 100% hickory pellets now.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 14, 2018)

I have had my pellet grill for bout 5 years now (the one I have is not on your list).  I just wanted to say that I really enjoy cooking on it!  It is my go to for cooking most the time.  The set & forget is great, as I can be doing other stuff while the TBS is rolling!  There are times I'll pull out the offset if I have the time to tend it & kick back a few beers!  Good luck on your decision!


----------

